# Craeting macros



## mikecox (Nov 2, 2014)

I use Macro Express to create shortcuts and want to use it to create some Lr shortcuts.  Rather than record them, based on where the mouse it pointed; because that's relative, I want to write them using File Edit, Library Photo etc. But I can't figure out what the keyboard combination is for Edit.  usually it's Alt or Ctrl-E, or Alt or Ctrl- for Library, etc.

How do I drop the Edit menu down without clicking on it?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 2, 2014)

I would suggest that you not use the menu. Almost all (if not all) submenu items are available as a HotKey combination.  For example the {D} key or{Cntl}{Alt}{2} will take you into develop.

It used to be that the hotkey letter for a menu item was shown with an underscore as F in* File.*  I'm not sure those are valid in the Windows API any more.


----------



## mikecox (Nov 2, 2014)

clee01l said:


> I would suggest that you not use the menu. Almost all (if not all) submenu items are available as a HotKey combination.  For example the {D} key or{Cntl}{Alt}{2} will take you into develop.


Here's my problem.  I do a lot of bracketing, which mean I do a lot of stacking and need shortcuts for all the stack options; like Expand and Collapse all stacks.  There is no shortcut key for those options.  

 I'd prefer writing the code using keystrokes but I guess I could start a macro with "Maximize", then the menu options would all be in the same place and I could simply record mouse clicks.  



> It used to be that the hotkey letter for a menu item was shown with an underscore as F in* File.*  I'm not sure those are valid in the Windows API any more


They are still valid, for example; in MS Outlook if I do Alt-H  the Home menu opens.  If I do Alt-V in FF the View menu opens.  It would appear that Lr is either missing this feature or it's an option that is not set by default.  It would seem odd that the former would be the case because it would be contrary to convention.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 3, 2014)

> need shortcuts for all the stack options



Keyboard Shortcuts- extracted from Victoria Brampton's "Lightroom Queen" site. http://www.lightroomqueen.com/free-downloads/keyboard-shortcuts/
or Click on the "Lots of Lightroom questions" Banner at the top of page.

Are these what you are wanting?

Group into Stack--              Ctrl G
Unstack--                           Ctrl Shift G
Collapse/Expand Stack--      S
Move to Top of Stack--         Shift S
Move Up in Stack-- Shift       [
Move Down in Stack--          Shift ]


----------



## mikecox (Nov 3, 2014)

I-See-Light said:


> Keyboard Shortcuts- extracted from Victoria Brampton's "Lightroom Queen" site. http://www.lightroomqueen.com/free-downloads/keyboard-shortcuts/
> or Click on the "Lots of Lightroom questions" Banner at the top of page.
> 
> Are these what you are wanting?
> ...



Thanks for this but v5 shows them in the Stacks context menu.






I need a shortcut for the options that are missing them; especially Collapse and Expand All; which are the ones I use as often at those with shortcuts.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry I missed your meaning Michael. 
Of course if you first select all images in the library grid view (CTRL+A), either a single folder or "all photographs",  then press  you will toggle ALL stacks to expand/collapse within the selected images.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 4, 2014)

You can add keyboard shortcuts to menu commands using the Mac OS, but I'm not sure that you can with Windows.  You could try this plug-in though: http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/keyboardtamer.php


----------



## mikecox (Nov 5, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You can add keyboard shortcuts to menu commands using the Mac OS, but I'm not sure that you can with Windows.  You could try this plug-in though: http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/keyboardtamer.php


I actual have the plug-in, I just keep forgetting to try it /-:  Thanks for reminding me (-:


----------

